# Marriage counselling



## DXBJORCAN

Hi,
I am a married woman who lives in Dubai. I'm currently looking for a good therapist specialized in marriage counselling, preferably one whose nationality is Canadian/American or European.
Can anyone provide information on that?

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810

Canadians, Americans and Europeans are experts at marriage....they do it so often! 

Dr. McCarthy is quite renowned in Dubai. Here's her site:
Marriage Problems clinic dubai, Relationship Problems dubai, psychology clinic dubai, parenting clinic dubai, dubai psychology clinic, Marriage counselling dubai, Depression clinic dubai, Work stress dubai

Good luck


----------



## noisyboy

I can also recommend Evelyn at Light House Coaching. She's certified and can be found at www.lighthousecoaching.ae. If you need a referral just PM me!


----------



## DXBJORCAN

*Thanks*

Thanks, I'll give her a call


----------



## Lighthousecoaching

*Thank you Noisy boy*

Dear Noisy boy,

I just wanted to thank you for recommending me on the forum for couples counselling.

I continue to receive business nowadays thanks to your referral and just wanted to say thanks!

Kind regards,

Evelyn


----------



## bebetee

*my experience*

I went to see the famous Dr. Kennon Rider. Difficult to get an appointment but its worth! He was working for an australian clinic but since a few year he is with the German Neuroscience Center in Healthcare City.


----------



## londonmandan

bebetee said:


> I went to see the famous Dr. Kennon Rider. Difficult to get an appointment but its worth! He was working for an australian clinic but since a few year he is with the German Neuroscience Center in Healthcare City.


Dr Rider is that you??


----------



## ibkiss

Speaking of marriage counselling , a friend who had a similar problem wanted to know of good doctors in this regard . 
But he's looking for the ones specializing in Asian /Sub-continental marriages ..... so if someone can kindly also recommend ,please do so .


----------



## BedouGirl

londonmandan said:


> Dr Rider is that you??


I sincerely hope not because the written English leaves much to be desired .


----------

